# AF is here thank god !!!



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Ladies 
what a very strange message to post but after waiting so so long and being on CD 49  My AF has now arrived which is eggcellent   ......... i will call the clinic tomorrow and start the ball rolling, 

think i need to have FSH test 1st my last one was 5.5, which i have been told was good so i am hoping for the same, fingers crossed for me girls, 

Thank you all so so much for your AF dances and positive wishes, it has worked !!, 
I'm so scared but am so pleased we are one step closer to being mummy & daddy, 

Lots of love to you all 
Sara xxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Woooohooooo finally Sara!!!  

I'm sure everything will be fine!

Vicki x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Fantastic news

Hope the bloods are all ok and ur soon on your way to tx

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for your messages, I am booked in for bloods tomorrow, little bit worried as my af has kinda stoped, hoping it comes back today,   

So scared about all the bloods ~ i mean what if i carry something terrible i won't be able to have my own baby so scary,      

Any spare bubbles positive vibes please send this way ....

Thanks again 
Love Saraxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya sara,

I'm the same worrying over my bloods. I'm waiting for the gentic and chromosome ones to come back. 

    for you

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

owwww so scary isnt it, how long did they tell you it takes, as i will be having mine tomorrow, 

Fingers crossed that your results will be fine       

Lots of positive vibes !!! 
Saraxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The chromosome ones take about two weeks to come back. Thats what I as told anyway.

I've had all my HIV, Hep B+C, VDRL, Rubella done by my GP...they come back all clear. I had my vaginal swabs done last friday by the GP as well and they should be back middle of this week. The ones that take the longest are the chromosome and genetic ones.

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

ohh another 2ww hey !!
I had HIV, hep B&C rubella swab all done at my clinic as i was going to have IVF without sharing for my 1st cycle as i was really scared about everything etc and time scales but since AF didnt show til CD49 !! it gave me time to think and also with money drying up i am very pleased to now be going for egg share, 

hoping i can have my counselling dueing the wait for blood results and anything else i can do before hand, 
Have you been started on the pill ? 
i was wondering if that's what will happen tomorrow as they know how much i want to start ASAP, 

I am also worried that i want get matched, i mean i am 5'2 brown eyes little over weight, etc i mean what do they tell the donor about you? i guess your education and things but i don't think on paper i  don't look very good,   i may just be left on the shevle   

where has all this come from i have no idea, 
sorry to rant 
Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya sara hun
All the bllod tests are soo worrying arent they i have had all mine done and just waiting on a date to start downregging now The chromosone and cystic fibrosis ones take the longest well not in my case as i have been having on helve of a time with my Gp but i did get them 2 tests done at the acutal clinic and they told me roughly a week which was about rite!I got started on the pill on my inital consulation at the clinc then i had concilling a week later so its took me approx 6weeks to be where iam.I was getting matched today so i probs have a recipiant waiting now,the nurse at the clinic is calling me next week to let me no how my recipiant is getting on with things and giving me a day to go and collect drugs,Its all a nervous but exciting journey isnt it,let us no how u get on sara,if i can help u with anything questions just ask away hun
goodluck
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sara,

It's mainly eye/hair/skin colour they look at. just coz you're 5ft 2in won't mean you'll be left on the shelf. I bet theres loads of women your height wanting eggs. I have brown eyes too. All the donor gets told about are your features. Education does'nt really come into the equation. Now in my case my youngest son has cerebral palsy which the recipient has to be told about, even though it wasn't a genetic/chromosomal problem it was due to a hospital cock-up. If anything I'm the one who has every chance of being left on the shelf. My older son was a normal pregnancy/delivery. 

I was asked what my hobbies were I told them that I do crafts and when I was younger I done(Performing Arts/Music) Ballet, Tap, Drama and Singing I also played the trumpet, french horn and violin 

Don't panic hun you'll be fine.

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kelly, 
Wow it's sounds all go for you .... you must be so excited to have been matched today, well done, hope all goes well with you, hope you don't think i'm being rude but how old are you? just wondering as i am 23 , 24 on 3rd sept, ~ boy how time flys, ...... 

Vicki hugs i guess these worries are normal them ... hey your in a good position you have had 2 successful pregnancy so sorry that you have has the heartache of of possible hospital negligence, 

wow you tallented thing you very music !! sadly i am not as creative, wonder what i will put on my forms, 

Thanks for your advise 
sara xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

HIy asara iam very excited and no course i dont mind u asking iam 21

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the reply kelly,
I have had such negitivity about my age well to be fair only on the NHS so it's lovely to see people are taking you serious, i mean in your twenties you are suppose to have a better chance seems strange to me why i am not able to go on nhs list till 25 ?? oh well , fingers cross i can egg share otherwise think we will have to remortage 

good luck

are u DR ?? at my clinic they dont DR so things are a little quicker,

Sara xxx[br]Posted on: 19/06/06, 21:49Off to have my bloods done today OMG OMG i am scared not from the needle but this is it now 
Please please let me be ok, 
Think they may give me the pill today .......... ive only ever took the pill at 15, that was for period control needless to say it didnt work !!!

will update later, mix of emotions its not till 2:30,

talk soon 
Sara xxx


----------

